# [EVDL] BMW adapter plate and/or motor needed



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm preparing to start converting my '72 BMW 2002. Right now I'm beating=
around the bushes figuring out how I'll procure the adapter plate. Does=
anyone on this list have an adapter plate for this vehicle or a BMW 320i l=
aying around in their garage? I'd like to keep the clutch. Also looki=
ng for a DC motor, 8" or 9".

Thanks!
Chris
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120208/111fdbc0=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Chris,
That is a great vehicle to convert and there have been
several BMW conversions. Did you check on the EV Album
evalbum.com if there are converters in your area?
Even here you may find someone who made drawings to have
his adapter plate made and which you can use as well...
Where are you? I know that Mike B on the opposite side
of the San Francisco Bay Area (I visited him once to
inspect his salvage WATTABMR) has converted two BMWs
(both E30 320i or -is if I am not mistaken).
I once bought a '91 E30 325i with a leaking head gasket
to convert, but putting in a new gasket to make the
engine sale easier, fixed it well enough to pass smog and
use it as-is; from the smog test database I can see that =

it is still current, so probably still on the road.

There were a couple BMW converters that I talked to before
buying the car, so I suggest you also use the EV Album as
your resource to hook up with BMW EV owners who are not
active on this list.

One converter that I recently saw - and he is professionally
involved apparently - took an E30 and is racing it.
I forget which East-European country he is from.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Christopher Darilek
Sent: Wednesday, February 08, 2012 1:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] BMW adapter plate and/or motor needed

Hi folks,

I'm preparing to start converting my '72 BMW 2002. Right now I'm beating=
around the bushes figuring out how I'll procure the adapter plate. Does=
anyone on this list have an adapter plate for this vehicle or a BMW 320i l=
aying around in their garage? I'd like to keep the clutch. Also looki=
ng for a DC motor, 8" or 9".

Thanks!
Chris
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120208/111fdbc0=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Cor,

I'm in Austin TX. I've already ping'ed all thesimilarBMW conversio=
n on the EV album. So far so good! I lurk here but have re-converted =
a junked Jet Electra 20 years ago then spent many hours building a Doran 3-=
wheeler which I sold to a fellow who finished it. Am looking forward to =
a new EV project.

Thanks for theadvise,
Chris



________________________________
From: Cor van de Water <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Wednesday, February 8, 2012 6:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BMW adapter plate and/or motor needed
=

Hi Chris,
That is a great vehicle to convert and there have been
several BMW conversions. Did you check on the EV Album
evalbum.com if there are converters in your area?
Even here you may find someone who made drawings to have
his adapter plate made and which you can use as well...
Where are you? I know that Mike B on the opposite side
of the San Francisco Bay Area (I visited him once to
inspect his salvage WATTABMR) has converted two BMWs
(both E30 320i or -is if I am not mistaken).
I once bought a '91 E30 325i with a leaking head gasket
to convert, but putting in a new gasket to make the
engine sale easier, fixed it well enough to pass smog and
use it as-is; from the smog test database I can see that =

it is still current, so probably still on the road.

There were a couple BMW converters that I talked to before
buying the car, so I suggest you also use the EV Album as
your resource to hook up with BMW EV owners who are not
active on this list.

One converter that I recently saw - and he is professionally
involved apparently - took an E30 and is racing it.
I forget which East-European country he is from.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Christopher Darilek
Sent: Wednesday, February 08, 2012 1:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] BMW adapter plate and/or motor needed

Hi folks,

I'm preparing to start converting my '72 BMW 2002. Right now I'm beating=
around the bushes figuring out how I'll procure the adapter plate. Does=
anyone on this list have an adapter plate for this vehicle or a BMW 320i l=
aying around in their garage? I'd like to keep the clutch. Also looki=
ng for a DC motor, 8" or 9".

Thanks!
Chris
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120208/111fdbc0=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120209/d4c7dd5e=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

